# شرح لبرنامج Civil 3D



## محمد على خميس (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رجمة الله و بركاته ...
دا شرح بسيط لبرنامج 2010 Civil 3D قمت بتسجيله ليعم النفع على الجميع
و ان شاء الله بحاول اطور فيه ليشمل تفاصيل ادق و اعمق ...
فقط ارجو الدعاء لى و لوالدى ....


الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/folder/6UBSsQYC/Civil_3D_Mohamed_Aly.html


----------



## hosh123 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى والديك ورزقكم جميعاً الفردوس الأعلى
ونصحية لينتشر الفيديو بشكل افضل ارفعه على اليوتيوب


----------



## fhamm (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم من فضله ونعمائه الحسنة في الدنيا وفي الاخرة


----------



## brraq (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ندا الشبراوى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

عن ابن عمرقال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(من استعاذ بالله ؛ فأعيذوه ، ومن سأل بالله ؛ فأعطوه ، ، ومن أتى إليكم معروفا ؛ فكافئوه ، فإن لم تجدوا ؛ فادعوا الله له حتى تعلموا أن قد كافأتموه).
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وعوضك الله بالبركة والخير في أموالك وصحتك *


----------



## hosh123 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
الله ينور عليك والله يا محمد يا زميل كليه واحدة ( مع اختلاف الدفعة ) ونفس المحافظة ......
بس ممكن اطلب منك طلب عشان تسهل على الناس عمليه التحميل إدخل الفيديوهات بتاعتك على برنامج camtasia studio نفسه واعملها إخراج على هيئة تانيه زىweb (mp4 عشان يكون مساحتها اقل بكثير من كده ويسهل تحميلها ..


----------



## السندباد المساحي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ali-alazizi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد و شكراً


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الجزء 6-7 معطوب ارجوا اعادة التحميل


----------



## crazy_eng48 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## talan77 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى والديك ورزقكم جميعاً الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## moh harb (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## plh]m (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولو سمحت عندى استفسار لو أنا عاوز أظهر النقاط التصميمية للsection على الـــ plane بتاع الطريق. بمناسيبها التصميمة


----------



## محمد على خميس (15 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى العزيز :
لاظهار نقاط ال Corridor على ال Plan ...
من قائمة corridors أختر Utilities و منها اختر Create COGO Points From Corridors


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس (محمد علي خميس) ممكن ملف اكسيل يحتوي على الرفع الابتدائي والنهائي كي يتم التطبيق عليه في حساب الكميات واكون شاكرلك


----------



## محمد على خميس (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم ارفقت لك ملفين رفع ابتدائى و اخر نهائى لاحد المشاريع التى قمت بالعمل فيها لعلها تنفعك فى التطبيق
مشاهدة المرفق الرفع الابتدائ&#16.rarمشاهدة المرفق رفع النهائى.rar


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (15 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر يامهندسنا الفاضل وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الهندسي 80 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل م.محمد
اضم صوتي للمهندس هشام ، ياريت تغير الامتداد حتى يقل حجم الملف


----------



## علي عبدالله النصر (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## محمد جاسم عبيد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## archivil (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد بجد شرح رائع ... واتمنى من حضرتك شرح التقاطعات -Intersections- ان امكن .


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لو تسمح يا باشمهندس تتكلم شوية عن أعمال المياة و الصرف و خطوط المياة و الصرف و كيفية عمل بروفايلات و اجراء الحصر لهم و لو عندك خلفية عن الاصدار الجديد فيه حاجات عن المواسير و كيفية حسابها و حصرها و جزاك الله خيرا بجد شرح ممتاز


----------



## محمد على خميس (20 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بعتبر الدورة ديه مبدئية و ان شاء الله بطورها لتشمل مواضيع و تفاصيل اكتر فى الاعمال المساحية و تصميم الطرق و اعمال المياه و الصرف


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووور يااخى


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ماذا افعل


----------



## zicoibnallam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

teslm
ya brns


----------



## zicoibnallam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

bs feh 7agat
mish btt7mel


----------



## zicoibnallam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ع البركة


----------



## طالب المعرفه (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس وكتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك حقيقتا اللسان يعجز عن كلامات الشكر والتقدير فبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك واهلك


----------



## ابونارس (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## alhanonmh (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك والله يشفي جميع المسلمين


----------



## تافكه (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنصيب civil 3d*

سلام عليكم الله يجازيكم الخير يا جماعة عندى مشكلة فى تن[ATTACH:3:]86351._xfImport[/ATTACH]صيب civil 3d system 64حيث عندما اعمل نسخ للكود وانقر على path يطلع هاى العبار الى موجود مع صورة او ينطينى error


----------



## marsen (23 ديسمبر 2012)

روووووووعة اخوية


----------



## ASIM BREMA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الدروس مش شغالة فيديو ولا اية ..الدروس شغاله صوت فقط !! ارجو الرد (وجزاكم الله خيراً)


----------



## عزت محروس (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا شرح اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## elajmee (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo shalaby (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس .


----------



## ramb (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك - هل يمكن ان يرسم برنامج بمعلوميات النقاط الاشكل التي رفع 
جزءك الله خير
سلام


----------



## هام (1 يناير 2013)

land desktop


----------



## محمد عدلى 2 (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس محمد بس ياريت تقولى على طريقة التحميل لانى معنديش حساب على 4shared


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (3 يناير 2013)

essalemou alaikoum

clic open admin of the ***** and ok


----------



## Amr Hanafy (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfaki (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم.


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (21 يناير 2013)

الاستاذ محمد علي خميس ... جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن اعادة رفع ملف التطبيق النهائي لان الملف الذي تم رفعة لا يحتوي على حقل المنسوب ( z) ... بارك الله فيك
ونحن بانتظار اكمال الدورة الرائعة خاصة فيما يتعلق بموضوع شبكات الصرف الصحي


----------



## م مزاجنجي (22 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً أنت وأمثالك*


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم


----------



## هشام علي احمد (24 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك جيدة جدا


----------



## armajidoun (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك لك فى والديك ورزقكم جميعاً الفردوس الأعلى
ونصحية لينتشر الفيديو بشكل افضل ارفعه على اليوتيوب ​هل بإمكان البرنامJ حساب كمية الحفر والردم  déblais et remblais cubature)


----------



## احمد على خضر (18 فبراير 2013)

م.يوسف صوافطة قال:


> جزاك الله خير​


شكرااااااا


----------



## احمد على خضر (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## احمد على خضر (18 فبراير 2013)

سشكرررتاا


----------



## adriano adry (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....م/محمد على أشكر حضرتك على مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير ونفع بعلمك .....ولو سمحتلى اقترح على حضرتك ...فيه أكاديمية تعليم عن بعد اسمها (أكاديمية الدارين ) ممكن حضرتك تعطى فيها كورس مباشرة عن بعد وبذلك تعم الفائدة كثير من الناس وحضرتك ده رابط الاكاديمية ....أكاديمية ملتقى الدارين.....حضرتك هتدخل الموقع وتتواصل مع الناس فيه وتطلب انك تتطوع لشرح البرنامج ...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dyako (10 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## تافكه (14 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم ممكن شرح survey tools فى سيفل ثرى دى


----------



## eng_aymansameih (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## بشار شيخ موسى (22 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (27 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.fayad (27 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## m.fayad (27 مارس 2013)

ممكن اعادة رفع الروابط


----------



## هيثم فاروق (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفى والديك


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ ​


----------



## hawkar1 (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## khleel numan (8 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## khleel numan (8 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

